# Hissdaresistance finished



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is another food container I have been working on and finally finished.
coffe can, foam tube,paper,monster mud, white enamel and stain. I used an onion bag for imprinting, hot glue for teeth and 1 flicker light took apart had 2 bulbs in it, separated those 1 for each eye using battery (one of those flat ones that come with the flicker light...
here are 3 pics same setting dif light color


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very cool...


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, really nice.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Agree, NICE!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Very nice*


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome! I love the eyes in the dark!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool, Lilly and I really like the texture with the onion bag...very clever.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

KOOL...Lily...The onion bag imprint really works well. Great prop, and nice job on the different color settings


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Now that is an incrediable prop/food container! Nice job Lily!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You'll have quite the table settings come Halloween night. Looks cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks .. Kool<..LOL
I was going to cover him with the snake skin I used for the skelly snakes but then thought of the onion bag instead..
I will prob be using the blue lighted colors in the grubyard so it doesnt distract from my fountain I want to use also.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Lilly, you are just amazing with your food containers!!! I think I will be making imitations of everything you've done! This one is just fantastic!.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what? no hot glue?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah his teeth are sickie LOL


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I could have gone all day without seeing this!!!! I hate snakes!!! He or she is a little too good looking for me!! Did I mention I hate snakes!!! :eekin: But I do also agree, it looks best in the blue light. Don't get me wrong Lilly you did a great job, I just don't like snakes!!! After a second look it's ok now it's smiling at me!!!!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Is it me or did it just slither towards buckaneerbabe? RUN! he, he. Sorry, I heard somewhere that you were a little afraid of snakes! I have to admit that I'd be a little reluctant to put my hand near that thing to get food too though!

Wow, that looks really creepy (in a great way). Very nice job! The texture is perfect!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Snakes... Why did it have to be snakes? LOL

Excellent job Lily. Love the effect the onion bag had - ingenious!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Buckaneerbabe,,don't let the smile fool ya ..muahhh

hopefully I will get his even bigger brother done ...

thanks ghouls and boils


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work...yet again!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Daphne said:


> Is it me or did it just slither towards buckaneerbabe? RUN! he, he. Sorry, I heard somewhere that you were a little afraid of snakes! I have to admit that I'd be a little reluctant to put my hand near that thing to get food too though!
> 
> Wow, that looks really creepy (in a great way). Very nice job! The texture is perfect!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

He, he. Sorry buckaneerbabe, it was just too good to pass up.

I have a feeling this will come back to haunt me though... (it always does.)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is cool.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Buckaneerbabe,,don't let the smile fool ya ..muahhh
> 
> hopefully I will get his even bigger brother done ...
> 
> thanks ghouls and boils


Big Brother huh? Don't bother making too much food cause nobody will want to get near HIM either!!!!

Or, you could put your Halloween candy in him and then get to keep it all to yourself.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

B..
no the big brother one won't be a food container .. he will be the keeper of the den


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

that's awsome! lilly, i'm going to have to do this because i do a huge "all snakes day" party every year for saint patty's day! ya know, it reminds me of the candelabras from the addams family show that are always on the fireplace...hmm...so, buckaneer babe, i shouldn't tell you about my pet snakes, or tell you about the Naga costume i'm making for dragon con?*i'm evil, i know. he he he*


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

oh, lilly, what would you sugguest for painting a human sized tail with nice-looking snake scales?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks SR ..I pm'd you


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Silent Requiem said:


> that's awsome! lilly, i'm going to have to do this because i do a huge "all snakes day" party every year for saint patty's day! ya know, it reminds me of the candelabras from the addams family show that are always on the fireplace...hmm...so, buckaneer babe, i shouldn't tell you about my pet snakes, or tell you about the Naga costume i'm making for dragon con?*i'm evil, i know. he he he*


No you shouldn't and yes you are very evil :devil: You guys are giving me the **** gibeeees with all this talk of snakes!!!


----------

